# Detroit at Cleveland (3/22/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* TNT

Cleveland lost against Toronto despite James having a huge game in a loss that definately got under the team’s skin. There has been a team-only meeting, J-Mac was benched for a game, the rotations changed yet again and there is a feeling of uncertainty as the team is on the verge of collapse. The story of this game is it will be the Cavaliers’ first game under Brendan Malone. While it will be too soon for Malone to do serious overhaul of Silas’ old system, will the team respond to a new voice? 









With or without you...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if we win this game. Guys will want to play well under the new regime and Gilbert is showing that if you don't perform, you are gone. 

Will be interesting to see whether James approaches this game as a scorer or a distributor.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also the new rotation should be:

PG - Snow / Jmac
SG - Sasha / Newble
SF - James / Jiri
PF - Gooden / AV
C - Z / AV / Traylor


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

Agreed. Malone is less of the motivational speaker than Silas but more keen to the X's and O's. Let's hope that that rotation is what we wind up seeing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha needs to play big BIG minutes especially if Snow is in there


----------



## c-town/c-gurl (Mar 9, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Also the new rotation should be:
> 
> PG - Snow / Jmac
> SG - Sasha / Newble
> ...


The rotation is perfect.but lets just hope the acting coach is smart enough to do that!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Look for J-Mac to have a big game. I think if there's one guy who will want to prove something it's him. He has these final 18 games to save his season and make some bucks in free agency. If he can show that it was all Silas, he might be able to finagle a decent contract from someone this season.

Also he theoretically should be able to stay in front of Billups.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Also he theoretically should be able to stay in front of Billups.


 :no: 

I don't think so. JMac is a horrible defender. I strongly doubt he could say ahead of him.

I expect Snow to start this game. Less flashy, but more efficient, and certainly a better defender. Sure, he can't shoot, but once he gets his confidence back, he should be able to stroke it in the mid 40s, not high 30s like he is right now...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I don't think you can hope for too much in a game against the defending champions and coming right off of a coaching change, but the Cavs will be looking to turn things around in a big way. I see Snow, J-mac, and the bench trying to step it up after the embarassing loss to Toronto with Lebron outscoring the Cavs bench 56-18.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I am interested to see how Tay defends Lebron, He has done well in the past beside the previous explosion. I am expecting a very fired up Cavs squad due to the firing. Will be interesting to see if the team uses this to elevate their games? or if they use it as a crutch and cash in.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think the Cavs will win this game by the way.
It's a chance to make a statement. They will be fired up. And for the Pistons it's just another game.

The Cavs want to get in the Pistons heads a little right now, for a possible future matchup down the road in the playoffs.

And I think Richard Hamilton does a better job of guarding Lebron than Prince. Prince isn't strong enough, or quick enough. Wouldn't be suprised if Prince AND Hamilton guard Lebron most of the night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is holding the ball too long tonight. He needs to make his decision quicker.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> And I think Richard Hamilton does a better job of guarding Lebron than Prince. Prince isn't strong enough, or quick enough. Wouldn't be suprised if Prince AND Hamilton guard Lebron most of the night.


Hamilton isn't playing, but no way does he guard Lebron better than Tayshaun. That game we went off Rip was actually on him most of the night and Tay didn't play all that much.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Hamilton isn't playing, but no way does he guard Lebron better than Tayshaun. That game we went off Rip was actually on him most of the night and Tay didn't play all that much.


Hamilton's quickness can bother Lebron and force him into help.
And yeah. I figured out that Hamilton isn't playing. Lol.

Eric Snow is looking fantastic so far. Jeff McWho?

If Snow can push it like he is doing right now, consistently, it will change the dynamics of the Cavs team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron 2-6
Z 0-2

What happened to getting your big man involved Lebron?
I didn't like how he started out in this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Av and Sasha with good games so far. Didn't like the Harris sighting but atleast Malone didn't play him long. Also didn't like the Tractor sighting but AV getting big minutes

Good rest for Lebron


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did Gooden get hurt? Or is AV really going to get some meaningful minutes?

I thought Sasha looked good as always. Paxson actually did right on that trade. I believe Brendon Malone was the guy who brought him over from Utah, so it's no suprise he's getting minutes under Malone. I love how the kid slashes to the basket. He's not soft. He was jawing at Rasheed it looked like that one time he went to the hole.

Lebron needs to go to the basket more this half. Get some fouls on the Wallaces.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron needs to go to the basket more this half. Get some fouls on the Wallaces.


Is it just me or has his shot selection really deteriorated since the start of the year?

It seemed like early on he was doing all of his scoring in the paint and shooting when he was open. Watching him lately it seems like he's obsessed the Paul Pierce "stand around with ball for 15 seconds and take a bad jumper" move.

It's not that he's bad at, just shot selection was one of the things that used to really stand out about him for me.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow is having a terrific game so far: he's going to start the rest of the year.

Don't understand Harris being the primary backup to Newble. Sasha played pretty good: he needs to see more time over the completely ineffective Harris


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Is it just me or has his shot selection really deteriorated since the start of the year?
> 
> It seemed like early on he was doing all of his scoring in the paint and shooting when he was open. Watching him lately it seems like he's obsessed the Paul Pierce "stand around with ball for 15 seconds and take a bad jumper" move.
> 
> It's not that he's bad at, just shot selection was one of the things that used to really stand out about him for me.


I think it's just recently. And is a direct result of his teammates offensive ineptitude. Which I don't like. Because he has to trust his teammates for any success.

On the positive side, that jumper is looking pure. That pull up was pretty sick.

Lebron has total confidence in his jumper right now. For better or worse.

I like if he's taking the jumpers quick. But I dont like when he is standing there for 10 seconds and then pulling up for a fadeaway. That is vintige Paul Pierce. And it doesn't endeer you to your teammates.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Prince is embarrassing Lebron out there. He needs to focus on defense more.

And Harris once again proves how garbage he really is.

At least Tractor hasn't been seen in the second half.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Harris out there: he is absolutely worthless

Prince really worked Lebron at the end there. Prince has turned himself into one hell of a player. Is he Detroit's best player now?

Snow better play the entire fourth. He has been awesome


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet pass from James to AV.

Verejao getting big minutes tonight and justifying it. He's made some young mistakes against the experience of the Pistons frontline. But makes up for it in pure pluck.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I guess Mr. Gilbert was right: play AV!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV with the big jumpers X2!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> I guess Mr. Gilbert was right: play AV!!!!


You know. Silas deserves to be fired for not seeing what all of us and Gilbert could see. Kid is insane.

I still don't understand how he couldn't have been Silas favorite player because he does everything a coach should love from a player.

Oh well. If tonight is any indication of the role AV is going to play for the Cavs down the stretch, color me excited. I just hope Drew's ego is cool with this and he keeps bringing it as well.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV is sweet: if he got more minutes he could have been a rookie of the year candidate


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the strong left hand.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

:banana: wow so this is how it must be feel like to have a coach who actually coaches :banana:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> :banana: wow so this is how it must be feel like to have a coach who actually coaches :banana:



:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Boxscore: Cleveland 91, Detroit 76*

Cleveland matched last year's win total with the win.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

He did a better job then Silas but man he gave way too minutes to Harris tonight. That's my only real critisicm


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

Agreed. But the team needs to improve in baby steps. The rotation won't be solved right away. But it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cleveland up 2-1 in the season series against the Pistons.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Cleveland up 2-1 in the season series against the Pistons.


Althought the 1st win came without Ben Wallace and this one was without Rip and Larry Brown.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Good win for a struggling team, I wish I could say it was a good game. Lebron is a stud and the bench stepped up huge. I was amazed that we werent blown out by at least 20 though. Tay got no love from the refs all night and we were without Rip.
Good luck with the remainder of the season and into the post season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Althought the 1st win came without Ben Wallace and this one was without Rip and Larry Brown.


 Detroit is a better team then the Cavs but Cleveland is not that far behind. That's why I was so pissed at the TNT crew. They acted as though the Cavs were playing up to their talent which they were not. We'll see if Malone can do better


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I am always on this board and watching the Cavs. And i have one thing to say if Silas won this basketball game you would kill him for not playing Sasha as much. And i think Harris seeing 20+ minutes is the most in atleast 3+ months.

Malone may look like a hero because of the win, but he really didnt do anything different than play AV more. Jiri Welsh saw no time tonight and Sasha i believe saw 7 minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I am always on this board and watching the Cavs. And i have one thing to say if Silas won this basketball game you would kill him for not playing Sasha as much. And i think Harris seeing 20+ minutes is the most in atleast 3+ months.
> 
> Malone may look like a hero because of the win, but he really didnt do anything different than play AV more. Jiri Welsh saw no time tonight and Sasha i believe saw 7 minutes.


 Did you see my Posts before typing? I said throughout that he needed Harris to sit and play Sasha. Sasha did real well in there in his 7 minutes and Harris was pretty much a no show. If Harris can't shoot he just doesn't add anything (defense, rebounding, penetration, passing) from the SG spot.

It is a big deal that AV got more minutes. Gilbert basically told Silas to play him more and he basically refused (Toronto a total of 6 minutes). It was one of the reasons that led him to being fired.

On a side note why can't we see AV and Gooden in the lineup together? They would be terrific on the glass


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I am always on this board and watching the Cavs. And i have one thing to say if Silas won this basketball game you would kill him for not playing Sasha as much.


Not really. At this point, Cleveland fans want to win period. If Silas had won and was still here, I'd be happy to see the Cavaliers beat a good team.



> Jiri Welsh saw no time tonight


There is a reason for that: Jiri has not only played poorly (struggling with shot but you can forgive that), he's played scared (having no confidence is worse than simply missing your stroke). I think in the brief time Luke Jackson played with the Cavs, even he looked better than Jiri.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Great win by the cavs...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah the Jiri Welsch deal looks absolutely horrible right now. That could be the deal that does Paxson in.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy had 10 points in the 4th! There's some offensive game for you to think about... Now we just have to get consistent... play Sasha more and hope Gooden steps up to get to the finals... at least conference finals :banana:


----------



## c-town/c-gurl (Mar 9, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why is Harris out there: he is absolutely worthless


I agree his game is bull s**ty they sould have taken his a** out and put sasha in. Because harris is not the bussiness.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

aweful game for detroit but congrats to the cavs


----------

